

JQuery Plugin: CuteTime, C'est Magnifique (v 1.1) [UPDATE] - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2010/02/01/jquery-cutetime-1-1/

======
milestinsley
This is pretty cool and worth noting for future project, but I can't help
thinking it makes more sense to do this server side.

It would be more useful, to me at least, if it converted user inputted "cute
dates" (i.e 3 days ago) into a compliant timestamp (i.e 2010-1-29 20:13:00).

~~~
Raphael
Client side is good when you are viewing new items and leave your window open
for awhile. The script can run again and update "a few seconds ago" to "a half
hour ago".

~~~
milestinsley
Of course. That's a good use case.

Thanks :)

